# Vaar Bhai Gurdas Ji



## AmbarDhara (Feb 3, 2008)

Forty Vaaran and 675 Kabitt-Savaiyye, were written by Bhai Gurdaas ji (d. 1636) at different periods of his life. He was then the honored scribe of Aad Bir, or first recession of Sri Guru Granth Sahib, thus his understanding and knowledge of Gurbaani can be held very close to Guru Sahib’s true intention with the Holy Word. Sikh tradition tells us that even though Guru Arjan Dev ji didn’t include Bhai Gurdaas ji’s writings in Sri Guru Granth Sahib, he awarded his Baani with the title 
Gurbaani di Kunji or ‘the Key to Guru’s Words.’​ 

ਗੁਰ ਸਿਖੀ ਬਾਰੀਕ ਹੈ ਖੰਡੇ ਧਾਰ ਗਲੀ ਅਤਿ ਭੀੜੀ॥ ​ 
gur sikhee bareek hai khanddae dhhar galee ath bheerree||​ 
The discipleship of the Guru is very subtle like a sword edge and narrow alley.​ 


ਓਥੈ ਟਿਕੈ ਨ ਭੁਲਹਣਾ ਚੱਲ ਨ ਸਕੈ ਉੱਪਰ ਕੀੜੀ॥ ​ 
outhhai ttikai n bhulehana chal n sakai oupar keerree||​ 
Mosquitoâ€™s and ants cannot stand there.​ 


ਵਾਲਹੁੰ ਨਿਕੀ ਆਖੀਐ ਤੇਲ ਤਿਲਹੁੰ ਲੈ ਕੋਲ੍ਹ ਪੀੜੀ॥ ​ 
valahun nikee akheeai thael thilahun lai kolh peerree||​ 
It is thinner than hair and as the oil of sesame is obtained after crushing it in the crusher with great difficulty, the discipleship of the Guru is not obtained easily.​ 


ਗੁਰਮੁਖ ਵੰਸੀ ਪਰਮ ਹੰਸ ਖੀਰ ਨੀਰ ਨਿਰਨਉ ਜੁ ਨਿਵੀੜੀ॥ ​ 
guramukh vansee param hans kheer neer nirano j niveerree||​ 
Gurmukhs are descendants of swans and separate water from milk with their beak of thoughtfulness.​ 


ਸਿਲ ਆਲੂਣੀ ਚਟਣੀ ਮਾਣਕ ਮੋਤੀ ਚੋਗ ਨਿਵੀੜੀ॥ ​ 
sil aloonee chattanee manak mothee chog niveerree||​ 
Like licking of the salt-less stone they pick up the rubies and jewels to eat.​ 


ਗੁਰਮੁਖ ਮਾਰਗ ਚਲਣਾ ਆਸ ਨਿਰਾਸੀ ਝੀੜ ਉਝੀੜੀ॥ ​ 
guramukh marag chalana as nirasee jheerr oujheerree||​ 
The gurmukhs repudiating all hopes and desires move on the way of detachment and tear down the veil of Maya.​ 


ਸਹਜ ਸਰੋਵਰ ਸਚ ਖੰਡ ਸਾਧ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਸਚ ਤਖਤ ਹਰੀੜੀ॥ ​ 
sehaj sarovar sach khandd sadhh sangath sach thakhath hareerree||​ 
Holy congregation, the abode of truth and throne of the true Lord is the manasarovar for the gurmukhs.​ 


ਚੜ੍ਹ ਇਕੀਹ ਪਉੜੀਆਂ ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰ ਗੁਰ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਸਹੀੜੀ॥ ​ 
charrh eikeeh pourreeaan nirankar gur shabadh seheerree||​ 
Climbing the steps of non-duality they adopt the Word of the formless Guru.​ 


ਗੁੰਗੇ ਦੀ ਮਠਿਆਈਐ ਅਕਥ ਕਥਾ ਵਿਸਮਾਦ ਬਚੀੜੀ॥ ​ 
gungae dhee mathiaeeai akathh kathha visamadh bacheerree||​ 
They enjoy His ineffable story like they enjoyment by a dumb person of the sweets.​ 


ਗੁਰਮੁਖ ਸੁਖ ਫਲ ਸਹਜ ਅਲੀੜੀ ॥੫॥ ​ 
guramukh sukh fal sehaj aleerree ||a||​ 
Through the natural devotion, the gurmukhs attain the fruit of delight.​


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 3, 2008)

Bhai Vardas ji - Pauree 9, Vaar 20

 ਜਿਉ ਪਾਣੀ ਨਿਵਿ ਚਲਦਾ ਨੀਵਾਣਿ ਚਲਾਇਆ । 
 jiu paanee nivi chaladaa neevaani chalaaiaa|
As water flows downwards and takes with it whosoever meets it (and makes it also humble),

 
 ਸਭਨਾ ਰੰਗਾਂ ਨੋ ਮਿਲੈ ਰਲਿ ਜਾਇ ਰਲਾਇਆ । 
sabhanaa rangaan no milai rali jaai ralaaiaa|
all the dyes mix up in water and it becomes one with every colour;

 
 ਪਰਉਪਕਾਰ ਕਮਾਂਵਦਾ ਉਨਿ ਆਪੁ ਗਵਾਇਆ । 
paraupakaar kamaanvadaa uni aapu gavaaiaa|
erasing ego it does altruistic deeds;

 
 ਕਾਠੁ ਨ ਡੋਬੈ ਪਾਲਿ ਕੈ ਸੰਗਿ ਲੋਹੁ ਤਰਾਇਆ । 
kaatdu n dobai paali kai sangi|ohu taraaiaa|
it does not sink the wood, it rather makes the iron swim with it;

 
 ਵੁਠੇ ਮੀਹ ਸੁਕਾਲੁ ਹੋਇ ਰਸ ਕਸ ਉਪਜਾਇਆ । 
vutday meeh sukaalu hoi ras kas upajaaiaa|
it makes for prosperity when it rains in rainy season.

 
 ਜੀਵਦਿਆ ਮਰਿ ਸਾਧ ਹੋਇ ਸਫਲਿਓ ਜਗਿ ਆਇਆ ॥੨੦॥ 
jeevadiaa mari saadh hoi sadhaliao jagi aaiaa ॥20॥
Likewise, the holy saints getting dead in life i.e. removing their ego, making their coming to the world fruitful.

Thought continues in pauree 21 - very good meditation there as well. 
I am glad you started this thread. Bhai Vardas has given us so much to think about - the fruit of devotion.


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 3, 2008)

This is real satsang.


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi (Feb 3, 2008)

ਓਥੈ ਟਿਕੈ ਨ ਭੁਲਹਣਾ ਚੱਲ ਨ ਸਕੈ ਉੱਪਰ ਕੀੜੀ॥ 

outhhai ttikai n bhulehana chal n sakai oupar keerree||

Mosquitoâ€™s and ants cannot stand there.
Which word here translates as Mosquito?


ਗੁਰਮੁਖ ਵੰਸੀ ਪਰਮ ਹੰਸ ਖੀਰ ਨੀਰ ਨਿਰਨਉ ਜੁ ਨਿਵੀੜੀ॥ 

guramukh vansee param hans kheer neer nirano j niveerree||

Gurmukhs are descendants of swans and separate water from milk with their beak of thoughtfulness.
This is another new one?

Please elaborate>


----------



## AmbarDhara (Feb 3, 2008)

ਓਅੰਕਾਰੁ ਆਕਾਰੁ ਕਰਿ ਏਕ ਕਵਾਉ ਪਸਾਉ ਪਸਾਰਾ । 
aoankaaru aakaaru kari ayk kavaau pasaau pasaaraa|
All prevading Oankar through His One Word created the whole expansive cosmos.
ਪੰਜ ਤਤ ਪਰਵਾਣੁ ਕਰਿ ਘਟਿ ਘਟਿ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਤ੍ਰਿਭਵਣੁ ਸਾਰਾ । 
panj tat paravaanu kari ghati ghati andari tribhavanu saaraa|
Through the five elements, as the quintessence He permeated in the three worlds and their denominations.
ਕਾਦਰੁ ਕਿਨੇ ਨ ਲਖਿਆ ਕੁਦਰਤਿ ਸਾਜਿ ਕੀਆ ਅਵਤਾਰਾ । 
kaadaru kinay n|akhiaa kudarati saaji keeaa avataaraa|
That creator could not be seen by anyone who to expand Himself created the infinite nature(prakrti).
ਇਕ ਦੂ ਕੁਦਰਤਿ ਲਖ ਕਰਿ ਲਖ ਬਿਅੰਤ ਅਸੰਖ ਅਪਾਰਾ । 
ik doo kudarati|akh kari|akh biant asankh apaaraa|
He made myriad forms of nature.
ਰੋਮਿ ਰੋਮਿ ਵਿਚਿ ਰਖਿਓਨਿ ਕਰਿ ਬ੍ਰਹਮੰਡਿ ਕਰੋੜਿ ਸੁਮਾਰਾ । 
romi romi vichi rakhiaoni kari brahamandi karorhi sumaaraa|
In His each one hair He gethered up millions of worlds.
ਇਕਸਿ ਇਕਸਿ ਬ੍ਰਹਮੰਡਿ ਵਿਚ ਦਸਿ ਦਸਿ ਕਰਿ ਅਵਤਾਰ ਉਤਾਰਾ । 
ikasi ikasi brahamandi vich dasi dasi kari avataar utaaraa|
And then in one universe He comes in tens of forms.
ਕੇਤੇ ਬੇਦਿ ਬਿਆਸ ਕਰਿ ਕਈ ਕਤੇਬ ਮੁਹੰਮਦ ਯਾਰਾ । 
kaytay baydi biaas kari kaee katayb muhanmad yaaraa|
He has created many a dear personality such as Vedavyas and Muhammad dear to the Vedas and the Katebas respectively.
ਕੁਦਰਤਿ ਇਕੁ ਏਤਾ ਪਾਸਾਰਾ ॥੪॥ 
kudarati iku aytaa paasaaraa ॥4॥
How wonderfully the one nature has been expanded into many.​


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi (Feb 3, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> mashhar machharu
> 
> In modern Punjabi mC`r machchcar mosquito
> 
> ...


 
You are absolutely right aad ji. But in this verse

ਓਥੈ ਟਿਕੈ ਨ ਭੁਲਹਣਾ ਚੱਲ ਨ ਸਕੈ ਉੱਪਰ ਕੀੜੀ॥ 
outhhai ttikai n bhulehana chal n sakai oupar keerree||

Mosquitoâ€™s and ants cannot stand there.
There is no such word that translates as Mosquito? In fact only half the sentence has been translated. Looks like the "cut and paste" has got lost in transit.

Your knowledge as a non punjabi puts those that are punjabi and claimed to know all, to shame.

ekmusafir_ajnabi


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 3, 2008)

I just deleted the message because i wanted to fix the wording. It was kind of messy. Mispelled French by the way.

Thanks for noticing. Anyway -- _not sure I put anyone to shame._ My hunch, given the verse you were referring to -- is more a translator's construction of an idea that doesn't translate well at all into English. Given the verse is in poetic form, making it harder to do this to begin with.

He is getting at the idea that ants on the ground and other (insects) things higher up in the air should be compared, as equally incompetent. 

Happens whenever in going from one language to another one is looking at intended meaning rather than explicit meaning. 

What do you say the line mean?


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi (Feb 3, 2008)

*The correct word is ਭੁਣਹਣਾ* ਸੰਗਾ- ਭੁਣਭੁਣਾ. ਮੱਛਰ ਤੋਂ ਛੋਟਾ ਇੱਕ ਜੀਵ, ਜੋ ਹਵਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਉਡਦਾ ਕੁਝ ਕਠਿਨਾਈ ਨਾਲ ਦੇਖਿਆ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ, ਭੂੰਗਾ. ''ਓਥੈ ਟਿਕੈ ਨ ਭੁਣਹਣਾ, ਚੱਲ ਨ ਸੱਕੈ ਉੱਪਰਿ ਕੀੜੀ.'' (ਭਾਗੁ) 
It is an insect smaller than a Mosquito.

In the first verse Bhai Gurdas ji is educating very simple minded people (most probably uneducated villagers)

Bhai Sahib is explaining : Sikhi is like a fine(sharp) edged sword think of it as a very narrow alley.

In the second verse he is elaborating how confined the path is by explainging that the path is so precise/fine that even an insect smaller than a Mosquito cannot balance on it a kidi(a very small ant) cannot walk over it.

in Summary "Sikhi is a living living death."

I may elaborate further next time.

Ekmusafir_ajnabi


----------



## AmbarDhara (Feb 4, 2008)

ਧਰਤੀ ਨੀਵੀਂ ਹੋਇ ਚਰਣ ਚਿਤੁ ਲਾਇਆ । 
dharatee neeveen hoi charan chitu|aaiaa|
The earth becoming lowly concentrated on the feet (of Lord).


ਚਰਣ ਕਵਲ ਰਸੁ ਭੋਇ ਆਪੁ ਗਵਾਇਆ । 
charan kaval rasu bhoi aapu gavaaiaa|
Being one with the joy of the lotus feet, it divested itself of the ego.


ਚਰਣ ਰੇਣੁ ਤਿਹੁ ਲੋਇ ਇਛ ਇਛਾਇਆ । 
charan raynu tihu|oi ichh ichhaaiaa|
It is that dust of the feet, which is desired by the three worlds.


ਧੀਰਜੁ ਧਰਮੁ ਜਮੋਇ ਸੰਤੋਖੁ ਸਮਾਇਆ । 
dheeraju dharamu jamoi santokhu samaaiaa|
Fortitude and dutifulness added to it, the contentment is the basis of all.


ਜੀਵਣੁ ਜਗਤੁ ਪਰੋਇ ਰਿਜਕੁ ਪੁਜਾਇਆ । 
jeevanu jagatu paroi rijaku pujaaiaa|
It, considering the way of life of every creature, offers livelihood to all.


ਮੰਨੈ ਹੁਕਮੁ ਰਜਾਇ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਜਾਇਆ ॥੬॥ 
mannai hukamu rajaai guramukhi jaaiaa ॥6॥
In accordance to the divine will, it behaves like a gurmukh does.​


----------



## AmbarDhara (Feb 5, 2008)

Vaar 1 Pauri 31 Testing the Guru
ਸਿਧੀ ਮਨੇ ਬੀਚਾਰਿਆ ਕਿਵੈ ਦਰਸਨੁ ਏ ਲੇਵੈ ਬਾਲਾ । 
sidhee manay beechaariaa kivai darasanu ay|ayvai baalaa|
The siddhs thought in their mind that this body should in all circumstances Adopt philosophy of yoga.


ਐਸਾ ਜੋਗੀ ਕਲੀ ਮਹਿ ਹਮਰੇ ਪੰਥੁ ਕਰੇ ਉਜਿਆਲਾ । 
aisaa jogee kalee mahi hamaray pandu karay ujiaalaa|
Such a yogi in kaliyug, will brighten the name of our sect.


ਖਪਰੁ ਦਿਤਾ ਨਾਥ ਜੀ ਪਾਣੀ ਭਰਿ ਲੈਵਣਿ ਉਠਿ ਚਾਲਾ । 
khaparu ditaa naad jee paanee bhari|aivani utdi chaalaa|
One of the Naths, gave him a begging bowl to fetch water.


ਬਾਬਾ ਆਇਆ ਪਾਣੀਐ ਡਿਠੇ ਰਤਨ ਜਵਾਹਰ ਲਾਲਾ । 
baabaa aaiaa paaneeai ditday ratan javaahar|aalaa|
When Baba came to the stream for water, he saw rubies and jewels in it.


ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਅਗਮ ਅਗਾਧਿ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਕੇਹੜਾ ਝਲੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਝਾਲਾ । 
satigur agam agaadhi purakhu kayharhaa jhalay guroo dee jhaalaa|
This true Guru (Nanak) was unfathomable supreme purusa and who could bear with his effulgence.


ਫਿਰਿ ਆਇਆ ਗੁਰ ਨਾਥ ਜੀ ਪਾਣੀ ਠਉੜ ਨਾਹੀ ਉਸਿ ਤਾਲਾ । 
dhiri aaiaa gur naad jee paanee tdaurh naahee usi taalaa|
He (remaining uninfluenced) returned to the group and said, O Nath, in that stream there is no water.


ਸਬਦਿ ਜਿਤੀ ਸਿਧਿ ਮੰਡਲੀ ਕੀਤੋਸੁ ਅਪਣਾ ਪੰਥੁ ਨਿਰਾਲਾ । 
sabadi jitee sidhi mandalee keetosu apanaa pandu niraalaa|
Through (the power of the word) Shabad he conquered the siddhs and propounded his altogether new way of life.


ਕਲਿਜੁਗਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਨਾਮੁ ਸੁਖਾਲਾ ॥੩੧॥ 
kalijugi naanak naamu sukhaalaa ॥31॥
In Kaliyug, instead of yogic exercises the name of the Lord who is beyond all sufferings (Nanak) is the only source of delight.​


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 5, 2008)

*ਸਭ ਦੂੰ ਨੀਵੀ ਧਰਤਿ ਹੈ ਆਪੁ ਗਵਾਇ ਹੋਈ ਓਡੀਣੀ । *
  sabh doon neevee dharati hai aapu gavaai hoee aodeenee|
 The earth is the most humble which eschewing ego is firm and steady.

*ਧੀਰਜੁ ਧਰਮੁ ਸੰਤੋਖੁ ਦ੍ਰਿੜੁ ਪੈਰਾ ਹੇਠਿ ਰਹੈ ਲਿਵ ਲੀਣੀ । *
  dheeraju dharamu santokhu drirhu pairaa haytdi rahai|iv|eenee|
 Deeply rooted in fortitude, dharma and contentment it remains tranquil under feet. 

*ਸਾਧ ਜਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਚਰਣ ਛੁਹਿ ਆਢੀਣੀ ਹੋਈ ਲਾਖੀਣੀ । *
 saadh janaan day charan chhuhi aaddheenee hoee|aakheenee|
 Touching the holy feet of the saints, it earlier being worth half a penny now becomes worth lacs.

 ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਬੂੰਦ ਸੁਹਾਵਣੀ ਛਹਬਰ ਛਲਕ ਰੇਣੁ ਹੋਇ ਰੀਣੀ । 
  anmrit boond suhaavanee chhahabar chhalak raynu hoi reenee|
 In the rain of love the earth gets satiated with delight.  

*ਮਿਲਿਆ ਮਾਣੁ ਨਿਮਾਣੀਐ ਪਿਰਮ ਪਿਆਲਾ ਪੀਇ ਪਤੀਣੀ । *
  miliaa maanu nimaaneeai piram piaalaa peei pateenee|
 Only the humble get adorned with glory and the earth, quaffing the cup of the love of the Lord gets satiated.

*   ਜੋ ਬੀਜੈ ਸੋਈ ਲੁਣੈ ਸਭ ਰਸ ਕਸ ਬਹੁ ਰੰਗ ਰੰਗੀਣੀ । *
  jo beejai soee|unai sabh ras kas bahu rang rangeenee|
 Amongst variegated flora, sweet and bitter tastes, and colours on earth, one reaps whatever one sows.

*ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਸੁਖ ਫਲੁ ਹੈ ਮਸਕੀਣੀ ॥੨॥ *
  guramukhi sukh dhalu hai masakeenee ॥2॥
 Gurmukhs (in their humility like the earth) get fruit of delight.​ 
Vaar 4 Pauree 2

 How beautiful!   In the rain of love the earth gets satiated with delight.  and  Gurmukhs in their humility  like the earth get fruit of delight​


----------



## Sikh80 (Feb 5, 2008)

It is very nice attempt. Yes, the earth is most humble and it has given humanity loads of things to survive. Our Food comes from the earth.Infact , all the metals and the other useful chemicals are all the product of the earth.The earth has not refused till date.it fulfills the needs of all.it has been doing since ages and shall continue to do in future as well. But what is our contribution to the earth. 
It may be remembered that the earth occupies only 1/4th of the area while the water takes the rest still the earth is more useful.
yes, the earth is the most humble. True.

Thanks for reminding us.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 5, 2008)

ਜਾਣੁ ਮਜੀਠੈ ਰੰਗੁ ਆਪੁ ਪੀਹਾਇਆ । 
jaanu majeetdai rangu aapu peehaaiaa|
Madder (Rubia munjista) knowing very well gets itself grinded.


ਕਦੇ ਨ ਛਡੇ ਸੰਗੁ ਬਣਤ ਬਣਾਇਆ । 
kaday n chhaday sangu banat banaaiaa|
Its character is such that it never deserts the clothes.


ਕਟਿ ਕਮਾਦੁ ਨਿਸੰਗੁ ਆਪੁ ਪੀੜਾਇਆ । 
kati kamaadu nisangu aapu peerhaaiaa|
Likewise, the sugarcane also care freely gets itself crushed.


ਕਰੈ ਨ ਮਨ ਰਸ ਭੰਗੁ ਅਮਿਓ ਚੁਆਇਆ । 
karai n man ras bhangu amiao chuaaiaa|
Without leaving away its sweetness offers the taste of nectar.


ਗੁੜੁ ਸਕਰ ਖੰਡ ਅਚੰਗੁ ਭੋਗ ਭੁਗਾਇਆ । 
gurhu sakar khand achangu bhog bhugaaiaa|
It produces jaggery, sugar, treacle molasses many relishable items.


ਸਾਧ ਨ ਮੋੜਨ ਅੰਗੁ ਜਗੁ ਪਰਚਾਇਆ ॥੧੩॥ 
saadh n morhan angu jagu parachaaiaa ॥13॥
Similarly, the saints also do not abstain from the service of mankind, and give happiness to all.

Vaar 14 Pauree 13
​


----------



## AmbarDhara (Feb 12, 2008)

Vaar 8 Pauri 14 

ਕਿਤੜੇ ਸਾਧ ਵਖਾਣੀਅਨਿ ਸਾਧਸੰਗਤਿ ਵਿਚਿ ਪਰਉਪਕਾਰੀ । 
kitarhay saadh vakhaaneeani saadhasangati vichi paraupakaaree|
Many sadhus are there who move in the holy congregation and are benevolent.


ਕੇਤੜਿਆਂ ਲਖ ਸੰਤ ਜਨ ਕੇਤੜਿਆਂ ਨਿਜ ਭਗਤਿ ਭੰਡਾਰੀ । 
kaytarhiaan|akh sant jan kaytarhiaan nij bhagati bhandaaree|
Millions of saints are there who continuously go on filling the coffers of their devotion.


ਕੇਤੜਿਆਂ ਜੀਵਨ ਮੁਕਤਿ ਬ੍ਰਹਮ ਗਿਆਨੀ ਬ੍ਰਹਮ ਵੀਚਾਰੀ । 
kaytarhiaan jeevan mukati braham giaanee braham veechaaree|
Many are liberated in life; they have knowledge of Brahm and meditate upon Brahm.


ਕੇਤੜਿਆਂ ਸਮਦਰਸੀਆਂ ਕੇਤੜਿਆਂ ਨਿਰਮਲ ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰੀ । 
kaytarhiaan samadaraseeaan kaytarhiaan niramal nirankaaree|
Many are egalitarians and many more are spotless, clean and followers of the formless Lord.


ਕਿਤੜੇ ਲਖ ਬਿਬੇਕੀਆਂ ਕਿਤੜੇ ਦੇਹ ਬਿਦੇਹ ਅਕਾਰੀ । 
kitarhay|akh bibaykeeaan kitarhay dayh bidayh akaaree|
Many are there with analytical wisdom; many are body less though they have bodies i.e. they are above the desires of body.


ਭਾਇ ਭਗਤਿ ਭੈ ਵਰਤਣਾ ਸਹਜਿ ਸਮਾਧਿ ਬੈਰਾਗ ਸਵਾਰੀ । 
bhaai bhagati bhai varatanaa sahaji samaadhi bairaag savaaree|
They conduct themselves in loving devotion and make equipoise and detachment their vehicle to move around.


ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਸੁਖ ਫਲੁ ਗਰਬੁ ਨਿਵਾਰੀ ॥੧੪॥ 
guramukhi sukh dhalu garabu nivaaree ॥14॥
Erasing ego from the self, gurmukhs obtain the fruits of the supreme delight.​


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 13, 2008)

ਪਰਤਨ ਪਰਧਨ ਪਰਨਿਦ ਮੇਟਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਦਾਨੁ ਇਸਨਾਨੁ ਦਿੜਾਇਆ । 
paratan paradhan paranid mayti naamu daanu isanaanu dirhaaiaa|
Holding (me) back from other's body, wealth and slander, the true Guru, has made me resolute for the practice of meditation on Lord's name, ablution and charity.



  ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਮਨੁ ਸਮਝਾਇ ਕੈ ਬਾਹਰਿ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਵਰਜਿ ਰਹਾਇਆ । 
guramati manu samajhaai kai baahari jaandaa varaji rahaaiaa|
People also making their minds understand through the teaching of the Gum have restrained it from going astray.



 ਮਨਿ ਜਿਤੈ ਜਗੁ ਜਿਣਿ ਲਇਆ ਅਸਟ ਧਾਤੁ ਇਕ ਧਾਤੁ ਕਰਾਇਆ । 
mani jitai jagu jini|aiaa asat dhaatu ik dhaatu karaaiaa|
As the eight metals touching the philosopher's stone become gold, similarly, the gurmukhs, having conquered their mind have conquered the whole world.



  ਪਾਰਸ ਹੋਏ ਪਾਰਸਹੁ ਗੁਰ ਉਪਦੇਸੁ ਅਵੇਸੁ ਦਿਖਾਇਆ । 
paaras hoay paarasahu gur upadaysu avaysu dikhaaiaa|
Such is the effect of the Guru's teaching that the Sikh acquires the same qualifies as if a stone by touching a philosopher's stone has itself become another philosopher's stone.



 ਜੋਗ ਭੋਗ ਜਿਣਿ ਜੁਗਤਿ ਕਰਿ ਭਾਇ ਭਗਤਿ ਭੈ ਆਪੁ ਗਵਾਇਆ । 
jog bhog jini jugati kari bhaai bhagati bhai aapu gavaaiaa|
Systematically, having won yoga as well as pleasures and getting immersed in devotion they have lost their fears.



 ਆਪੁ ਗਇਆ ਆਪਿ ਵਰਤਿਆ ਭਗਤਿ ਵਛਲ ਹੋਇ ਵਸਗਤਿ ਆਇਆ । 
aapu gaiaa aapi varatiaa bhagati vachhal hoi vasagati aaiaa|
When the ego vanished, God was not only realized as diffused all around, but also because of love for His devotees



  ਸਾਧਸੰਗਤਿ ਵਿਚਿ ਅਲਖੁ ਲਖਾਇਆ ॥੨॥ 
saadhasangati vichi alakhu|akhaaiaa ॥2॥
He came under their control.

Vaar 29 Pauree 2

 I think this is a truly bad translation of Bhai Vardas' gift of poetry. But the message in this vaar is just as truly amzaing. 
​


----------



## Sorenamelbet (Jan 15, 2010)

Varran of Bhai Gurdas ji is the key of Guru Granth shahib ji.A lot of thanks for sharing this beautiful post. :happykaur:


----------

